# Post your Blogs here



## bobothegoat (Nov 14, 2004)

As the title suggests, this thread is a place to post your blog (ie. Xanga, myspace, blogspot, etc.)  The list below contains all that have posted here, and is arranged alphabetically.  Note that some of these people may no longer visit WF and/or update their blog.  I am not to be held responsible if such an event happens or has already.

Note:  There is another, longer thread over here.  I didn't know it existed back when I started this thread.


*Achillies*: www.xanga.com/freddy_the_mole (journal)
www.xanga.com/gilded_zephyr (poetry)
*Adele_Cosgrove-Bray*: 
http://www.greatestjournal.com/users/_adele_
http://www.myspace.com/whimsicalpixels
http://adelecb.diary-x.com/
*Bad Craziness*: www.randomsavagejourney.blogspot.com 
*bambie1984* www.myspace.com/bambiestarr
*BeautifulDisaster* http://www.xanga.com/BeautifulDisaster04 and http://myspace.com/musiclover84.
*Beckette:* http://www.livejournal.com/~feelitnow
*BoboTheGoat's*: http://www.xanga.com/bobo_the_goat
*bluE-MoOn*:http://spaces.msn.com/members/kellymaree
and
http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=Ceridwin
*Creative_Insanity*: www.xanga.com/creative_insanity
*(DL Ferguson)* Derrick Ferguson's Notebook 3.0 : http://www.livejournal.com/users/dferguson/
*Ejp414* http://livejournal.com/users/erick88
*epone* www.theeponeepoch.co.uk
*Graff*: http://onewritersattempt.blogspot.com/
*Hirshmon* http://www.livejournal.com/~djrine
**InsertCoolNameHere*:* http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=StillConfuzor
*jimryals*: http://quietdesperation1.blogspot.com/
&
http://readingandrunning.blogspot.com/ 
*JuliaJordonScott*: 42 Days of Writing Passionately: 
http://juliejordanscott.typepad.com/42days_of_writing_passion/ 
JuliaJordonScott: 42 Days of Passionate Prosperity:  
http://juliejordanscott.typepad.com/42_days_of_passionate_pro/
_________________
*K3ng*: http://k3ng.ebloggy.com
*Moorf*: http://leggattnz.blogspot.com
*Nemekke/b]: http://nemekke/blogspot.com 
onedarkfairy: A daydreamer's blog: 
http://marwa.blog-city.com
Shawnwww.spaces.msn.com/members/sacredscrolls/
rashadow: http://myspace.com/rashadow
Red Elephant http://redelephant.wordpress.com
silver_melusine http://www.journalhome.com/silvermelusine/
The Space Cowboy http://www.myspace.com/herzwerk
Starrwriter: http://starrwriter.myblogsite.com/blog
Swing it away:
http://swingitaway.diary-x.com/journal.cgi?action=current
thebg http://www.jeremiah-beck.com/ 
this_reckless_pace: http://www.itmustbetuesday.co.uk/
urbanophelia's: Poetsmuse 
http://www.xanga.com/poetsmuse 

urbanophelia's: Ariel_Riseing 
http://www.xanga.com/ariel_riseing*
*

(List updated as of June 2006)*


----------



## urbanophelia (Nov 14, 2004)

Both my blogs are linked in my signature, but I'll put them here too:

Poetsmuse
http://www.xanga.com/poetsmuse

Ariel_Riseing
http://www.xanga.com/ariel_riseing


----------



## Bad Craziness (Nov 15, 2004)

www.randomsavagejourney.blogspot.com

By the by, what is a Xanga?


----------



## urbanophelia (Nov 15, 2004)

Xanga is another blogsite--much like blogspot or blogger.

Like your avatar.


----------



## DL Ferguson (Nov 15, 2004)

Derrick Ferguson's Notebook 3.0
http://www.livejournal.com/users/dferguson/


----------



## JulieJordanScott (Jan 9, 2005)

Ahh, another Blog Listing.

42 Days of Writing Passionately:

http://juliejordanscott.typepad.com/42days_of_writing_passion/

42 Days of Passionate Prosperity:

http://juliejordanscott.typepad.com/42_days_of_passionate_pro/


----------



## swing_it_away (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm always eager to pimp out my blog.  Either click the link on my signature or here.


----------



## bobothegoat (Jan 10, 2005)

> Ahh, another Blog Listing.



Yeah, I noticed that there was another thread with the same purpose after making this one and having a few responses.  I probably should have linked it on this one... Oh well.


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Feb 17, 2005)

Creative_Insanity: www.xanga.com/creative_insanity


----------



## onedarkfairy (Feb 26, 2005)

A daydreamer's Blog (my blog):

http://marwa.blog-city.com


----------



## k3ng (Feb 26, 2005)

story blog

k3ng.ebloggy.com


----------



## rashadow (Apr 7, 2005)

Was invited to join Myspace and did so here it is:

http://www.myspace.com/rashadow


----------



## Moorf (Apr 27, 2005)

My hubby and I recently emigrated from the UK to New Zealand.  I've kept a blog from day one... 

http://leggattnz.blogspot.com

Moorf


----------



## Beckette (Jun 21, 2005)

My blog: (I was bored, haha) 
http://www.livejournal.com/~feelitnow


----------



## bobothegoat (Jun 26, 2005)

Alright, the list is updated and formatted now to be read easier.  I also included a link to the other blog thread.


----------



## Nemekke (Jun 26, 2005)

I started this blog so I could get used to having people unknown to me reading my writings - I hope readers find something of interest there 

Michelle

http://nemekke.blogspot.com/


----------



## usernamelessness (Jul 29, 2005)

*InsertCoolNameHere* said:
			
		

> Well actually, now I have a blog. At Xanga...yeah I suck.
> 
> http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=StillConfuzor
> 
> ...



rom the longer thread ^^^^.


----------



## Adele_Cosgrove-Bray (Jul 30, 2005)

http://www.greatestjournal.com/users/_adele_
http://www.myspace.com/whimsicalpixels 
http://adelecb.diary-x.com/ 


This Diary X blog was only opened yesterday, but I will be posting there.  Anyone is welcome to visit any of those if they wish to.


----------



## bobothegoat (Jul 30, 2005)

Okay, the list has been updated.


----------



## usernamelessness (Aug 1, 2005)

Thank you...much appreciated.


----------



## bLuE_MoOn (Aug 4, 2005)

My blogs are : 

http://spaces.msn.com/members/kellymaree

AND 

http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=Ceridwin


----------



## Ejp414 (Aug 7, 2005)

livejournal.com/users/erick88


----------



## Achilles (Aug 7, 2005)

Blogs:
www.xanga.com/freddy_the_mole
www.xanga.com/gilded_zephyr

The first is more of a journal, or everyday happenings. The second is just poetry, so somewhat pointless since most of it has been posted here.


----------



## epone (Nov 3, 2005)

Mine is below - enjoy


----------



## Lpspider (Nov 5, 2005)

does anyone have a blog with their own domain - not like xanga?


----------



## epone (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah, look above your post.


----------



## silver_melusine (Dec 31, 2005)

My blog links are in my signature.


----------



## Janelle_34 (Dec 31, 2005)

Can someone tell me what a BLOG is? I must have taken a longer vacation cuz I dont know


----------



## Forge (Dec 31, 2005)

Janelle_34 said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me what a BLOG is? I must have taken a longer vacation cuz I dont know


A we*B-LOG*; basically an online journal.


----------



## Verago (Jan 1, 2006)

Hmmm...I have one, but it's not very good. It might be best not to post it here, for certain reasons...


----------



## Shawn (Jan 3, 2006)

www.spaces.msn.com/members/sacredscrolls/


----------



## Red Elephant (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah ... hello! My arty farty blog .. lots of literary theory .. very little personal poetry .. um its a good read. Say hello! I like you already. No, really. 

http://redelephant.wordpress.com


----------



## hirshmon (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.livejournal.com/~djrine
It's a place where I exaggerate the happenings of my life so that people will read about them. Or I just make stuff up.
Excerpt:
_"My name is Michael and my internal organs speak English."_


----------



## bambie1984 (Feb 13, 2006)

I haven't posted here lately but my blog is at www.myspace.com/bambiestarr


----------



## bobothegoat (Feb 16, 2006)

Finally got around to updating the list at the front page.  Everyone's blog should be up there now.


----------



## Sindy (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi there!

Here is a quiet controversial blog I've recently come across: http://custom-research-papers.blogspot.com/


----------



## teflon (Feb 21, 2006)

I guess I have a blog-like place here at WF, Teflon's Bar: http://www.writingforums.com/showthread.php?t=29643

I have browsed hundred of blogs, and I don't see or understand the purpose. I see that they are great for journalists, politicians. Or are they just places to store thoughts?


----------



## silverwriter (Feb 21, 2006)

i find some of them utterly pointless, utterly disgusting, and just plain confusing.

i use mine to rant *shrug* i am part of a group one though, which is pretty nice. if you can get a little 'community' going, it can be a lot of fun and a great support if you come in on down times.


----------



## this_reckless_pace (Feb 25, 2006)

The current blog total listed with Technorati is 28.7 million. It goes up by about a hundred thousand a day, most of which are abandoned after a couple of posts.

My blog: www.itmustbetuesday.co.uk

I use it for update reports on my software, rants on the software industry, and opinions on whatever. Nothing too personal though - no mention of the dog, my sore back, or whines as to why nobody loves me.

Of course, I don't have a dog, my back's just fine, and I'm sure somebody somewhere loves me. Who needs a blog?


----------



## Graff (Mar 2, 2006)

I just made a blog. I'll try to keep it going, but we'll see how long I keep to that 

My Blog


----------



## Thebg (Mar 3, 2006)

Mine -> http://www.jeremiah-beck.com It's pretty random.
If anyone has questions about modifying the images, colors, or layout of your blog let me know. I can help you find which code you need to change.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm on myspace. I don't really maintain a blog but... eh.

www.myspace.com/herzwerk


----------



## gigi (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm trying to decide between livejournal and xanga.  Anyone have a good reason to choose one over the other?  I want it specifically to post all my writing so I don't flood the forums here, lol...  Does anyone find a better writing community on either site?


----------



## ButteredKazoo (Apr 11, 2006)

My blog is in my signature. Haven't updated since last summer, but only because I figured why bother if no one will see it? Maybe if I get some more traffic I'll post some recent stuff...


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Jun 5, 2006)

My blog is http://www.xanga.com/BeautifulDisaster04. Feel free to leave comments. 
I'm on myspace too!: http://myspace.com/musiclover84.


----------



## bobothegoat (Jun 6, 2006)

I went ahead and reupdated the list.  It was long overdue for one.  The only one I couldn't add was SGW's profile.  Sorry, but the link provided would only lead me to your profile if I was logged into Yahoo as you.  And in truth, I haven't had the opprotunity to test that either.

Hopefully, I'll be able to go back and organize the list.  I would like to seperate the inactive blogs from the active ones (keeping them both listed), as well as possibly seperating the active members blogs from inactive members.  Summer's in a few weeks, so I'm guessing I might have time then.


----------



## daisydaisy (Aug 16, 2006)

There's not much on it yet but...

http://fiveuntilmidnight.spaces.live.com/


----------



## Hawke (Aug 19, 2006)

The following is mine. There isn't too much there right now because I opted to delete it and started over. But anyway, here you go. 

http://hawkeview.blogspot.com


----------



## kagechaos (Aug 23, 2006)

hmm...i guess my website is probably more of my blog that myspace is...but i'll post them both:

http://www.freewebs.com/kagechaos
http://www.myspace.com/kagechaos


----------



## daisydaisy (Aug 23, 2006)

I think my blog was locked before.  It's not now!  Sorry!


----------



## k3ng (Sep 25, 2006)

I've got a new place for my brainspace... 
eatme.ebloggy.com

Visit it or I'll eat you


----------



## Cearo (Sep 26, 2006)

My blog is called Dog-eared Notebook.


----------



## Gunther409 (Sep 26, 2006)

Sure, what the hell. Here's mine: http://www.igotnextgame.net/

If you didn't already know this about me, I like video games. New post coming soon I'm almost done with "Hunter the Reckoning ~ Wayward" Which I'll be giving a review of in a few days. (yes, I actually beat the games before I post my reviews.)


----------



## Mr. Blix (Oct 11, 2006)

Since I never tire of self promotion: www.digitalmonkeybox.com Not really a blog, but its format is similar. 

I recommend the Hostess Fruit Pie, Hello Kitty, and Good Sense cereal articles if you end up digging in the archives.


----------



## simon woodhouse (Oct 13, 2006)

I've got a weekly video blog on my web page. Follow the link below, and then go to…well I'll let you work it out.


----------



## Mathazzar (Oct 14, 2006)

This just opened from the 451 Press thing, www.lifetipsdaily.com is mine


----------



## TDS (Oct 14, 2006)

illBlog


----------



## DeniseK (Oct 14, 2006)

My blogs are in my signature. 

Is there a main list with everyone's blogs on it? I'd like to add a Writing Forums.com blogroll to my writing blog. :idea:


----------



## DeniseK (Oct 16, 2006)

I guess that means the answer is no. 

Thanks!


----------



## pgoroncy (Oct 16, 2006)

I think that this thread is as close to a list as you are going to get.


----------



## DeniseK (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh, well. It sounded like a good idea at the time. I'm feeling pretty lazy today, but I like this place, so give me a few days and I'll hook up a list of everyone's blog in this thread and I'll post it here and add it to my blog.


----------

